# MV Wandsworth



## GillG (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all, not sure if I am doing this correctly. My sister and I are hoping to find crew mates of our Dad who recently passed away. His name was Bert(ie) Leask. We know he was on the Wandsworth in '61 the year my sister was born as he was sent a telegram about my sister's birth. We would really like to hear from anyone who knew or remembers him. Thanks. Gill.


----------



## Dad ships (Aug 9, 2018)

I personally have no connection with your dad. However my dad was on the Wandsworth then and in fact in 1964 when my sister was born we got a telegram congratulating on the arrival of the bundle ( no tussle ) - Wanda. He was Billy McAdam and tied in 1972.


----------

